

Feedback on social network I created - hacksmurf
http://www.tuneorg.com

======
hacksmurf
Hi, I just created a social network connecting musicians, producers, and
recording engineers entitled TuneOrg. You can visit and join the site at
www.tuneorg.com. I'm looking for some good feedback from the community.
Thanks!

